# HIS R7 260X iPower IceQ X² 2 GB



## W1zzard (Oct 30, 2013)

The HIS R7 260X iPower IceQ X² comes with a greatly improved dual fan heatsink that is just so much better than the AMD reference design cooler. Unfortunately, HIS did not overclock their card out of the box, which would have been easy given the numbers we've been seeing during manual overclocking.

*Show full review*


----------



## Casecutter (Oct 30, 2013)

R7 260X needed more it's the worst position re-badge of the bunch.  I had hoped AMD would've bumped it to be a good successor to the 7850 but it's not.  

I kind of anticipated AMD might reveal two more compute units that Bonaire appears to have missing (8/6) imparting a 1024 Shader part.  Even going so far as hoping they might have had an extra set of memory controllers concealed in it to bump it to 256-Bit.  It alway seemed the die layouts when they release weren't the nomal block diagram and very vague. I think that would have made the perfect 1080p card at a $140 price. 

Considering how they all said the 7850 would quickly go EoL back in March when the 7790 released the rumor of its' death were greatly exaggerated! Egg today has like 26 models listed bulk from $110-160.  While 12 models of the GTX650Ti Boost they range from $110-160, but there are some attractive 2Gb Asus/Gigabytes for $130-140.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 30, 2013)

Indeed, 150$ is simply unacceptable for this hardware. Hope AMD will come to reason and drop it by 30-40$


----------



## a_ump (Nov 2, 2013)

I agree. This is utter crape. I mean 4 generations later and we have a card that's a measly 10% better than my old HD 5770...freaking pathetic. I see the bumps every Gen for mid-high end. But damn low-end need one too. Hell I had hopes this would be a decent upgrade from gtx 560(non Ti)


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 3, 2013)

a_ump said:


> I agree. This is utter crape. I mean 4 generations later and we have a card that's a measly 10% better than my old HD 5770...freaking pathetic. I see the bumps every Gen for mid-high end. But damn low-end need one too. Hell I had hopes this would be a decent upgrade from gtx 560(non Ti)



Both parties seems to be interested in driving the best bang for buck upwards to around the $200 region, and so far I think they are succeeding.


----------



## P-40E (Aug 23, 2014)

This card should destroy the 750 Ti if it's kept cool, I have no idea how the bonaire chip gets so hot, But it looks like the HIS model stays good and cool, But it is sad that it takes the same cooler used by my R9 270 just to keep it under 70c. My R9 270 with the same exact cooler will get up to 58c at load and I think even that is too warm. I wanted to replace my MSI GTX 650 Ti 1GB, I wanted a 2GB GPU with a tad more power, I was initially going to buy the GTX 750 Ti, But the prices stayed at $150 which is insane for a low mid GPU, So I was going to buy the 260X since it was only $120 and had 2GB and was a bit more powerful than the 650 Ti, Then a friend told me about the R7 265 for $145, It was cheaper than the 750 Ti with much more power and has a memory bandwidth that's actually capable of using all 2GB of V-Ram unlike the 750 Ti, Then when I was on newegg looking for the lowest priced R7 265 I saw a beautiful HIS R9 270 for just a little more money at $179, So this is how I ended up getting my R9 270. And I must it is a great bargain. AMD's drivers are horrible, So if it was not for the lower prices I would never have gone with a AMD GPU over the artifacts caused by most drivers, But once I found the right driver that worked smooth I have been gaming now with my games cranked way up, And it is a great feeling knowing you can run anything you want and knowing you can play at mostly High and ultra and never have to go below medium with your FPS never going below 35FPS.


----------

